# Vorsprung Durch Dethleffs.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Things are tough at Dethleffs, the cost of wheels and tyres has risen astronomically, but those innovative Germans have found a cost effective high tech solution......




























8) :lol:

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Del boy's gone up-market!


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

German tuk- tuk :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We were toying with a buying a small bambi like day van to tow behind our m/h, perhaps this is the answer?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Will it pull a Smart car?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
This adds a whole new meaning to the term "Safe?" sex........or even just turning over in bed>
Gearjammer.
PS Move the poles to horizontal,and you have a modern Sedan chair.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

The caravan Club would still charge you £27 for the night


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Love it.....

It proves that Germans DO have a sense of humour.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It would put most of your MH MPG's to shame!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Add a 85cm Oyster Dish on the roof and you could sail down the motorway :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Just one question before I put my order in, the first piccy is that the onboard water tank by the rear wheel 8O if so I am a bit concerned about the shower time I will have :roll: :lol: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bambi*



AndrewandShirley said:


> We were toying with a buying a small bambi like day van to tow behind our m/h, perhaps this is the answer?


This one Perhaps, but you would need a trailer as it is Auto. I have the Manual


----------

